# Spotted: Red Creek Boat Pinned on Lower Clear Creek



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Clear Creek loves to eat red boats.

Yummmm!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

If it's your boat you probably want to call Golden's SAR. They usually get a ton of calls for pinned boats on the CC and may pull your boat before you can get there.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

*We caught a big red one tonight! Yeehaw!*

Arrived at the Tunnel 1 pull-off, and a kind gentlemen explained he'd already called the Sheriff and Fire Department, and the boat was there. Scouted the diversion dam, and another kind person told us about the boat. Cell phone service is retarded good for the middle of the canyon... I kind of hate it. The namesake black-rock is dwarfed by an electrical box and cell phone tower. So... if you lose a boat, definitely call it in, because 100's of others will do it for you. 

*Buck and I pulled the boat off this evening. I have it.* Send me a PM with the proper description, with some details to prove it's yours, and you can come get it. However... it kind of got eaten... might need to take a torch to this one to reshape it... serious structural damage... but it may have avoided any puncture wounds. 

Clear Creek is good right now. Get some.


----------

